
Falsehoods programmers believe about time and time zones - webdevetc
http://www.creativedeletion.com/2015/01/28/falsehoods-programmers-date-time-zones.html
======
webdevetc
I'm certain this has been published before on here and that most people are
aware of this page. But with the recent news about the EU timezone change it
might be relevant.

